
“Churchill” on Prepositions (2016) - pmoriarty
https://brians.wsu.edu/2016/11/14/churchill-on-prepositions/
======
dang
[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/07/04/churchill-
prepositi...](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/07/04/churchill-preposition/)
has more detail.

~~~
anonu
That link was great to read. And great sleuthing by the author.

------
inetsee
My favorite quote of Winston Churchill's is an exchange between him and Lady
Nancy Astor:

“Lady Nancy Astor: Winston, if you were my husband, I'd poison your tea.
Churchill: Nancy, if I were your husband, I'd drink it.”

Source: www.goodreads.com. There are some variations, but you get the idea.

~~~
yesenadam
Likely didn't happen. Quoteinvestigator strikes again:

[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/08/27/drink-
it/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/08/27/drink-it/)

------
amriksohata
No mention of his mentions towards the Bengal famine?

------
goto11
It seems quote attributions over time gravitate towards particular well-known
persons - Mark Twain, Churchill, Einstein.

